# Girls with pixie cuts



## bellejar (Jan 22, 2013)

Do guys find girls with pixie cuts boyish and unattractive? 

I used to have long hair that reached passed my belly button, but last year I was feeling fed up and ended up chopping it all off on a whim. My friends and family were all really nice about it, but I feel like it makes me stand out and look like a human toothpick. But mostly it makes me feel really manish and awkward and exposed. 

I have some guy friends who said that they prefer me with a pixie cut, but they're my friends so they have to say that. Also, they tease me about looking like a guy from behind, which actually really resonates with me because when I was a kid and had a bowl cut, I was constantly mistaken for a boy by my teachers and peers.


----------



## Luna Sea (Apr 4, 2012)

It obviously depends on the guy, and whether it suits the girl.

But in general I'd say they look good.


----------



## tbyrfan (Feb 24, 2011)

inb4 Emma Watson references.


----------



## lightningstorm (Oct 10, 2012)

Yes, to me they are. I dont like short hair on any girl. They don't look like feminine to me at all. But, there are guys who don't mind about a girl's hair.


----------



## AllToAll (Jul 6, 2011)

Some do. In fact, I got more attention from guys when my hair was really short. It doesn't automatically look boyish, but if it does that can look cute, too. 
You can't/won't please every guy, so do what *you* like with your hair.


----------



## Kris10 (Oct 14, 2009)

I wish I could get away with a pixie cut. I think it's cute on girls.

Short hair makes girls look edgy and different


----------



## Barette (Jan 17, 2012)

I love pixie cuts. I wish I had the hair to pull it off, unfortunately it just wouldn't work with mine (but I don't have the bone structure for it anyway). Love it, though. And a lot of guys have a thing for pixie cuts, too, cause they're adorable.


----------



## pati (Aug 15, 2012)

They are cute. Wish I could rock short hair but I can't.


----------



## Animekid (Sep 22, 2012)

I like girls with short hair, especially if they can pull it off, and it gives them a uniqueness, the girl I have a crush on has short hair


----------



## identitycrisis (Sep 18, 2011)

It does depend on the girl, obviously, but for the most part I find them really attractive. Something about short hair on girls just works for my eyes. And no, it doesn't have anything to do with looking like a dude - if you can pull off a pixie cut, I find it very feminine.


----------



## probably offline (Oct 8, 2012)

bellejar said:


> Do guys find girls with pixie cuts boyish and unattractive?
> 
> I used to have long hair that reached passed my belly button, but last year I was feeling fed up and ended up chopping it all off on a whim. My friends and family were all really nice about it, but I feel like it makes me stand out and look like a human toothpick. But mostly it makes me feel really manish and awkward and exposed.
> *
> I have some guy friends who said that they prefer me with a pixie cut, but they're my friends so they have to say that.* Also, they tease me about looking like a guy from behind, which actually really resonates with me because when I was a kid and had a bowl cut, I was constantly mistaken for a boy by my teachers and peers.


No, they don't. They could say "I like both, but I think I still prefer the long hair", or something equally considerate, if they thought you should grow it back out.

Ps. I used to have a pixie cut and I got a lot of compliments from guys. I don't think you should worry :>


----------



## bellejar (Jan 22, 2013)

probably offline said:


> No, they don't. They could say "I like both, but I think I still prefer the long hair", or something equally considerate, if they thought you should grow it back out.
> 
> Ps. I used to have a pixie cut and I got a lot of compliments from guys. I don't think you should worry :>


Thanks for that. I guess so? 
Ps. How long did it take for you to grow it out? I've been trying to for a little over three months, and the awkward growing out stage is killing me.


----------



## probably offline (Oct 8, 2012)

bellejar said:


> Thanks for that. I guess so?
> Ps. How long did it take for you to grow it out? I've been trying to for a little over three months, and the awkward growing out stage is killing me.


I don't remember(I've done it twice), haha, but it's definitely a b~itch. Invest in going to a good hairdresser who can cut your hair in a shape that will grow nicely into a variation of a bob, for example. How long are your bangs?


----------



## probably offline (Oct 8, 2012)

bellejar said:


> Haha yeah. Good advice. My bangs are just sideswept bangs, but if I brush it forward it reaches a little passed my nose?


Aha. Well, it's hard to give advice because I don't know your style, but layers can make a huge difference(and will keep it from looking like a mushroom). Good luck!


----------



## bellejar (Jan 22, 2013)

probably offline said:


> Aha. Well, it's hard to give advice because I don't know your style, but layers can make a huge difference(and will keep it from looking like a mushroom). Good luck!


Thanks! God, I remember my mushroom stage >> I looked like a female Justine Bieber. Or you know, Justin Bieber.


----------



## sociallyawkward85 (Aug 7, 2011)

for me really dig women with short hair.


----------



## captain cosmic (Apr 12, 2012)

The girl I'm smitten with has a pixie cut. So I would say, yes, I like them.


----------



## mixolydian (May 23, 2009)

Is this a pixie cut?










If it is, then yes. I ****ing love pixie cuts.


----------



## bellejar (Jan 22, 2013)

mixolydian said:


> Is this a pixie cut?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Haha, sure.


----------



## KelsKels (Oct 4, 2011)

Pixie cuts are always boyish.. but that's my opinion. I don't think really short hair is ever attractive on girls.


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

^^ 

wat


----------



## gof22 (Dec 25, 2012)

I think pixie cuts look pretty cute and attractive on women.


----------



## identitycrisis (Sep 18, 2011)

KelsKels said:


> Pixie cuts are always boyish.. but that's my opinion. I don't think really short hair is ever attractive on girls.


Your opinion is just as valid as anyone else's.

Even though it's wrong.

:lol


----------



## kast (Nov 22, 2012)

I think tomboys are cute, and short haircuts don't always look boyish anyway. It stands out in a very good way.


----------



## kiirby (Oct 8, 2010)

I have a hugely irrational preference for girls with short hair. Gamine.


----------



## Kris10 (Oct 14, 2009)

KelsKels said:


> Pixie cuts are always boyish.. but that's my opinion. I don't think really short hair is ever attractive on girls.


Yeah I always get from my older sis "you look like a ****!" when I say I want some short hair style.

You don't need long flowing hair to be feminine.

Does that make guys with long hair less masculine?


----------



## gopidevi (Aug 21, 2012)

short hair takes away the femininity in my opinion.


----------



## rdrr (Dec 31, 2008)

I like very much the short hair and pixie cuts.


----------



## Nexus777 (Dec 1, 2012)

KelsKels said:


> I don't think really short hair is ever attractive on girls.


This the longer the better


----------



## soulless (Dec 18, 2010)

I like all kinds, long, short, inbetween, all girls are different and beautiful whether long or short. Emma Watson for example is gorgeous with shorter hair as much as she is with it longer.


----------



## AllToAll (Jul 6, 2011)

bellejar said:


> Thanks for that. I guess so?
> Ps. How long did it take for you to grow it out? I've been trying to for a little over three months, and the awkward growing out stage is killing me.


Go to your hairdresser. I had the same issue (it looked like I had a mullet) and she just cut a few layers on the front and cut a tad bit from the back to even it out. If your hairdresser is cool, she/he wont charge you much for it. The trim cost me $10.



mixolydian said:


> Is this a pixie cut?
> 
> If it is, then yes. I ****ing love pixie cuts.


No, but it's still cute. The pixie is a lot shorter.

This is a pixie cut:


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

How is she not just absolutely friggin stunning!! The cut won't suit everyone but for those it does I think it's pretty damn awesome.


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

Very hot if it fits your features. Michelle Williams is incredible with one. Some can look a little mannish.


----------



## cakesniffer (Nov 11, 2003)

Pixie cuts rock. And yes, I have one. Everyone has their own favorite types of haircuts, but you have to live with it. So go with what you feel. That's what I did. Maybe some guys think it's unattractive, but there will always been an equal number that think the opposite. I've had more fun encounters with guys with short hair than I ever did with long hair.


----------



## JustKittenRightMeow (Jul 25, 2011)

I actually like girls with pixie cuts...Not in a ***** way. It depends on their face shape though...only certain ones can really pull it off nicely. I think Emma Watson looked great with her pixie cut. It made her look...idk how to explain it but it made her more beautiful to me. 

AS for guys with them...idk. I like short hair in general on guys. I guess it depends on how exactly they style it.


----------



## Marakunda (Jun 7, 2011)

Girls with short hair are the cutest thing on the planet. I'm sorry if this somehow comes off as stupid, odd, or shallow but I'm pretty much instantly attracted/interested in a woman with the confidence to say **** you to social norms, and be just as feminine and just as beautiful if not more so than with traditional long hair. There's something very attractive about it to me.

Long hair on women honestly kinda comes off as boring to me. Though I know it's pretty much the standard, which is a damn shame.


----------



## KelsKels (Oct 4, 2011)

Kris10 said:


> Yeah I always get from my older sis "you look like a ****!" when I say I want some short hair style.
> 
> You don't need long flowing hair to be feminine.
> 
> Does that make guys with long hair less masculine?


No you don't have to have it, but it helps a lot. Lol. Personally I think girls with short short hair do look like boys though but that's just my opinion. I know few will agree. And Pixie cuts can be pretty.. only if the person is pretty. You have to have a great face. But really, if you're beautiful you can pull off anything so I think that's why. But even then the beautiful person would look 10x prettier with longer hair. Again, just the way I see it. I'm sure many will dislike this post, but I'm just being honest


----------



## Elad (Dec 6, 2009)

Really depends on the facial features and how prominent they are, like any other haircut.. examples of "short" hair that works imo:

ashley green (without the ginger tinge, black is better and styled out a bit more would look better)










rachael leigh cook










This is what I consider short for a most girls, less than this I haven't usually found attractive (unless the person is already ridiculously beautiful, think halle berry).

also I think you need to be a bit edgy style wise to pull it off too, but thats just my opinion.


----------



## katiebird (Sep 25, 2011)

I think it really just depends on your face structure. I've seen some girls who have cut their hair and it sometimes looks better or worse, personally I find myself liking girls with shoulder length or just past though... its the same with guys too, I think just past the ears looks great (most of the time) but short or long is fine too as long as the person suits it


----------



## John The Great (Jul 23, 2012)

I like a Zayn Malik haircut on the right type of girl.


----------



## J_Duece (Mar 11, 2009)

It really depends on how the woman looks, I like Halle Berry's own.


----------



## forex (Dec 29, 2010)

yes if she has a womanly body figure bc it stands out more with a short cut head.


----------



## BrookeHannigan (Mar 29, 2012)

I really dont like short hair on girls
Im pretty sure my guy would kill me if i cutmy hair
Oh and the same goes for him if he suddenly showed up with a 1 inch hair cut :blank


----------



## NoHeart (May 5, 2012)

It all depends on the girl, but personally I prefer longer hair on girls.... I'm more drawn to ''girly girls'' I think. Whatever that means.


----------



## BrookeHannigan (Mar 29, 2012)

mixolydian said:


> Is this a pixie cut?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Is that gouriki ayame?


----------



## nubly (Nov 2, 2006)

Women just look so much more beautiful with long hair.


----------



## Amorphousanomaly (Jun 20, 2012)

Having short hair doesn't make a female masculine, long hair doesn't make a male feminine. Hair length is almost the most trivial thing about physical appearance. Long hair looks so boring on girls, like how old ladies always have that weird puffy perm, and guys that don't like to go to the barber shave their heads. All of those looks are boring.


----------



## mixolydian (May 23, 2009)

BrookeHannigan said:


> Is that gouriki ayame?


yeah, she's gorgeous


----------



## mezzoforte (May 16, 2010)

Short hair on girls makes me cream my pants.
LOVE it.
No matter if they're tomboyish or super feminine, short hair = hawt.


----------



## DeeperUnderstanding (May 19, 2007)

It can look good. I thought Emma Watson was adorable with her short hair.


----------



## Just Lurking (Feb 8, 2007)

KelsKels said:


> I don't think really short hair is ever attractive on girls.


Yeah, for me, personally, it's an instant deal-breaking turn-off. It ranks right up there with obesity (as far as first impressions go, anyway).


----------



## DeeperUnderstanding (May 19, 2007)

Just Lurking said:


> Yeah, for me, personally, it's an instant deal-breaking turn-off. It ranks right up there with obesity (as far as first impressions go, anyway).


There is a certain relationship forum you should never go on, JL, then. I said the same thing, although I said "sometimes it can be cute or sexy."

This one woman, who was one of the moderators, had a go at me because she had short hair and thought I was saying she was a man. It ended up with me getting permabanned.

No, I don't think women with short hair _always_ look like men...but you need certain facial features to pull it off. Same as I can't grow a beard, because of the way my beard comes out. It makes me look dangerous.


----------



## Elleire (Jul 24, 2011)

I'm very envious of women who can pull it off. I love it. I'd do it in a heartbeat if I didn't have such a round face.

Shannyn Sossamon, for example, looks stunning with short hair, IMO:


----------



## flamingwind (Jan 1, 2013)

I always prefered long hair on girls, but for some girls it just work.

Like someone mentioned Ashley greene

here she is with short hair










and here with long hair










I think she looks way better with short hair ( it's crazy she looks like two different person, make up and fake eyes sure can change someone's look )


----------



## minddrips (Oct 17, 2011)

LOVE IT


----------



## puppy (Jun 27, 2012)

As a boy, I've only seen a few girls who can really pull it off. I've seen a lot of really good looking chin-length cuts, though.


----------



## elvin jones (Dec 12, 2011)

Depends. She has to have the right face for it. Otherwise they just end up looking like a little boy.


----------

